# bracelet nylon Gold



## Dukeducon (3 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, 

je recherche un bracelet nylon gold/bleu ou gold/orange en 42MM mais avec la boucle or.

Quelqu'un sait ou je peux en trouver? ou quelqu'un peux men vendre un?


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Combien t'es prêt à payer ???


----------



## Dukeducon (4 Mai 2017)

Bah à voir. Tu en vend un?


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Non mais su tu laches du flouze ... j'te le trouve !!!


----------



## Dukeducon (4 Mai 2017)

Molo la flouz quand même je vais pas mettre le prix d'une watch dans le bracelet. 
Combien tu le ferais?


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Vas-y annonce la couleur que je vois si ça vaut le coup que je me bouge les fesses !!!


----------



## Dukeducon (4 Mai 2017)

40


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Hein ... t'es ouf ??? 
A moins de 300 je bouge pas !!!


----------

